# Hi!



## Jessica38 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I found TAM about a month ago while trying to find advice for an issue I was having with my husband. We've been married 14 years and have two great kids. The community here seems so welcoming and kind. I'm looking forward to spending time here.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Jessica38 said:


> The community here seems so welcoming and kind. I'm looking forward to spending time here.


That's because your issue was about a suspected EA affair by your husband.

You should see how warm and welcoming and kind this community is towards cheaters.


----------

